# F/s Flowerhorn



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

ZZ flowerhorn 5-6 inches, 20$

Price is negotiable, OBO


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Rules say u have to post the price


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

ohhh...does it really matter? =\


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

yes it does


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

is that better? o.o


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

2AM bump!!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bumppppppppp!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bump! Need these gone ASAP!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bumpp bumpp bummmppp


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

that's actually not a bad looking flowerhorn. It has potential to really colour up. I think it might be a bit stressed in the picture

free bump!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

its a female by the looks of it tho.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah i sold the male already so the female is left


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

B u m p!!~


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumppppppppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bumppppppppp!!!!!!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

TSN Gone! flowerhorn is left. Shes getting alot of nice colours, and has a beautiful double flower line. Laid eggs for male parrot but of corse they are infertile. Make me an offer!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

b u m p....


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

to the top!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bumppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bumppppppp!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppp


----------

